# Found a deal on a "Meadow Creek" I just couldn't pass up!



## hdflame (Apr 25, 2014)

Well I've been hanging around for several years in the RF build section mostly salivating and dreaming!  Trying to get ideas on how I wanted to build my dream smoker.  Lot's of good ideas that I could visualize in my head.....something along the lines of a Lang or Meadow Creek.  I really like the MC chicken cooker, so that was definitely going to be a part of my build.

So last week I was looking on Craig's  List, trying to find a replacement for my Char-Broil American Gourmet Deluxe Offset Smoker, which the firebox burned out in less than 2 years!  And that was keeping it covered and oiled...thin and cheaply made firebox.  I ran across a couple of good deals.  One is a Brinkmann Smoker - Heavy Gauge - $225.  This one is about the same size as I was looking to replace but much heavier made.  New, it cost approx. $999, so the $225 price was pretty fair.  Well I've tried contacting the seller several times but haven't heard from them.

While looking for a replacement, I stumbled across a Meadow Creek dealer that is local.  He had  my dream cooker!  I contacted him and made arrangements to go look at it.  Well I had no intentions of dropping this much cash right now, but I was able to get it for $2,400 off the new price and save approx. another $350 on the shipping cost....not to mention the wait on ordering a new one.

This unit was one he ordered for himself.  He had it built to show potential customers some of the different options available from Meadow Creek.  He decided to sell it and have another one built.  He got this one in Oct. 2013 and has cooked on it about 8-10 times.  The pig roaster hasn't even been used and the whole rig is almost like new!

Here's what's on it:

TS 120 mounted on trailer (Tank Smoker Reverse Flow, charcoal/stick)

PR 60 (Pig Roaster, gas and/or charcoal)

BBQ 42 (Chicken Cooker, charcoal/stick)

Lot's of extras ordered with it including the upgraded appearance package which includes the alum mag wheels, SS prep shelf on TS120, spare tire, wood box, extra storage area, propane tank mount, and SS stack.

He had already made an agreement with Google for them to rent it for one of their events this weekend, so I can't go pick it up till next week.  Can't wait!  Will post some pics when I get it.


----------



## hdflame (Apr 26, 2014)

Here's some options on my new smoking rig.

Custom Trailer

TS 120 Smoker with 2 cooking grates and warming box with 3 racks

BBQ 42 Chicken Cooker w/rotating tray

PR60G Pig Roaster with combo gas/wood/charcoal insert & xtra rack  (Gives you option to start w/wood/charcoal and finish with gas)

Trim Package with chrome fenders, large tires and custom Alum Mags, SS smoke stack

Matching spare tire

Wood box

Charcoal pull out basket in TS120

Charcoal tray for grilling option in TS120

Mount for propane tank

I have a deep fryer I'm thinking of mounting and thinking about getting a flat top griddle to mount if I can find room.  A sink option for hand washing would be nice too.

I'll post some pictures and Q view next week after I get it.


----------



## cooknhogz (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow you don't even know the deal you got. I have a Meadow Creek CD108G and love it. Paid over $3000 for it.  You'll really love the chicken cooker it really put out some pretty amazing product. I've owned a lot of BBQ equipment and  Meadow Creek is well worth the money. Period













Black Betty.jpg



__ cooknhogz
__ Apr 16, 2013


















image.jpg



__ cooknhogz
__ Feb 3, 2014


----------



## hdflame (Apr 28, 2014)

How long have you had it?  

That's some good looking butts on that pig cooker!  I'm getting the second rack for mine too.  That thing will hold a serious amount of Que with two racks.  I'm going to really enjoy having the option to finish a cook with gas after getting the smoke flavor first.

I'm picking it up either Wed or Fri.  Hopefully Wed.  I think the first cook will be a 10 lb bag of leg quarters on the chicken cooker for the guys at my station.


----------



## cooknhogz (Apr 29, 2014)

Had it for almost a year now. BBQ'd everything from whole hogs to chicken. In the pig cooker I start with 1- 20 lb. bag of charcoal (10 lbs. down each side) and a few pieces (about 6 to 8) of hardwood on top. Finish large cooks with gas if needed. Keep in mind I smoke usually 150 to 250 lbs. or more, of meat at a time. I run mine off a 40 lb. propane tank that I got at Tractor Supply. I wouldn't go any smaller than that unless your only using once in awhile but, mine gets used just about every weekend in the summer months. I mostly do chicken thighs in the chicken cooker. It will hold 1 whole case and I have done many. And chicken wings, lets say you'll never deep fry them again. I think my next buy is going to be the TS250 with the chicken cooker. You cant go wrong with a Meadow Creek the quality and craftsmanship in my opinion is second to none. Enjoy your new unit.


----------



## cooknhogz (Apr 29, 2014)

image.jpg



__ cooknhogz
__ Apr 29, 2014





 190 lb hog almost too big for cooker whole. Turned out awesome.


----------



## cooknhogz (Apr 29, 2014)

image.jpg



__ cooknhogz
__ Apr 29, 2014





 a case of chicken thighs


----------



## hdflame (Apr 30, 2014)

Cooknhogz said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got the PR60, right?  That's a big hog on there!  I want to do a whole hog on mine...maybe this coming weekend.  Any suggestions?  I've seen them done on a La Caja China.  They talk about getting the skin done crispy.  When cooking a whole hog the traditional way, I've never got the skin crispy...any suggestions?

Skin up or down first...and why?  I've seen it done both ways.


----------

